# Di2 9070 STI



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

Who know where is the fix bolt for reach adjustment on the STI 9070?


----------



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

Someone?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

http://si.shimano.com/pdf/dm/DM-DA0001-00-ENG.pdf

page 56.


----------



## hyfrir (Oct 7, 2004)

Thx Thx


----------

